# Pressemeldung: JAGD & HUND 2008 mit Aussteller-Rekord



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2008)

Medien-Information 5 / 2008

+++ JAGD & HUND 2008 mit Aussteller-Rekord +++

+++ Attraktives Unterhaltungsprogramm in Aktionshalle 3B +++

+++ Geländewagen im Test +++

+++ "Miniatur-Jagdrevier" zeigt verschiedene Jagdarten +++

Die JAGD & HUND (5. bis 10. Februar 2008), Europas führende Ausstellung für Jagd und Angelfischerei, wird mit einem Aussteller-Rekord in ihr 27. Jahr gehen. Bereits drei Wochen vor Start der Messe wurde das Vorjahresergebnis hinsichtlich der Aussteller um 11 Prozent und hinsichtlich der Netto-Fläche um rund 13 Prozent übertroffen. Die diesjährige Ausstellerzahl - zur Zeit sind 536 kommerzielle Aussteller gemeldet - sprengt alle bisherigen Dimensionen. Den Flächenzuwachs wird die Westfalenhalle 3B auffangen, die in diesem Jahr neben einem attraktiven Unterhaltungsprogramm auch kommerzielle Aussteller präsentieren wird. [...]

Die ausführliche Medien-Information finden Sie hier: http://www.westfalenhallen.de/messen/jagd_und_hund/400.php


----------



## kspr (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: JAGD & HUND 2008 mit Aussteller-Rekord*

bin wie jedes jahr dort, ist ja vor meiner haustür


----------



## Rocky71 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: JAGD & HUND 2008 mit Aussteller-Rekord*

bin auch dabei!

Wo bekommt man Gutscheine zum günstigeren Eintritt!?


----------



## angler-jan (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: JAGD & HUND 2008 mit Aussteller-Rekord*

Wann geht ihr denn hin? vielleicht sieht man sich?!


----------



## Zanderfänger (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: JAGD & HUND 2008 mit Aussteller-Rekord*

Bin Mittwoch dort...* #h*


----------



## angler-jan (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: JAGD & HUND 2008 mit Aussteller-Rekord*

schade, bin Dienstag dort.


----------



## kingandre88 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: JAGD & HUND 2008 mit Aussteller-Rekord*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Bin Mittwoch dort...* #h*


Ich auch#h


----------



## Rocky71 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: JAGD & HUND 2008 mit Aussteller-Rekord*

keiner gutscheine dafür, für ermäßigten eintritt!?


----------



## ZanderKalle (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: JAGD & HUND 2008 mit Aussteller-Rekord*

Glaub ich nicht aber da ich Student bin muss ich nur 8,50 zahlen


Gruß an alle ZanderKalle#h


----------



## Michael-Neo (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: JAGD & HUND 2008 mit Aussteller-Rekord*

für 8,50 schau ich da auch mal vorbei


----------



## Zanderfänger (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: JAGD & HUND 2008 mit Aussteller-Rekord*



> bin auch dabei!
> 
> Wo bekommt man Gutscheine zum günstigeren Eintritt!?





Rocky71 schrieb:


> keiner gutscheine dafür, für ermäßigten eintritt!?


Doch, musste dir nur mal gewisse Zeitschriften kaufen. Da sind die nämlich drin...


----------

